# Tryin a vid



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www.softlab.ece.ntua.gr/~sivann/pub...ssappearing.mpg

Just thought Id try this out.... if it works enjoy.

Another vid.......
http://www.softlab.ece.ntua.gr/~sivann/pub/Uploaded/leaf.mpg


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

cool vid!

what kind of fish is that? i didnt even notice him until he went for the fish! haha!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Its a south american leaffish. (monocirrhus polyacanthus) Ive had a lot of preds over the years and this one is the most fun to watch eat. Worth owning a couple.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

leaf fish are frigin sweet


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

That fish is sweet. Never seen one before.

Great vid man


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very impressive fish. how big is it? how long did it take for it to reach that size?


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

wow thats cool. how much did you pay for it?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

leaf fish only get to be around 4". I got mine when they were fully grown but I imagine they grow pretty fast. They can consume almost their body weight in food a day. He can eat at least 2 of those goldfish a day. I paid about 20 dollars for it.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Frickin killer fish you got there. Very cool.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That fish is f'n awesome...









What size tank would it need for life? Can more be kept together?

Too bad I've never a leaf fish in my area, but as soon as I see one, I'll be all over it - *f*ck reef, go leaf*


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah I have never seen one of those Before, Amazing.....Great Video man!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Where did you find that thing?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

did ur lfs have to special order them? and wat would u reccomend as minimu tank space for one?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

impressive


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> That fish is f'n awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they can be kept together
do best in a heavily planted tank
moderate to breed in captivity
will only eat live food
that means u must have lots of feeders ready for there daily feeding


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > That fish is f'n awesome...
> ...


 Thanks for that, D









I still would like to know the minimum tank size for 1, and for a pair....


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

10-20 gallons will do just fine for a pair. They will only get 4" in length. A word of caution though, get some blackwater conditioner and try and get your water to around 6-6.5 pH and 2-4 dGH hardness. They will be much healthier. Do not feed guppies. Guppies are prone to TB and the leafs can catch TB easily. Set up a feeder tank and treat them for about 3 days with some paracide and salt before feeding. You dont want a sick leaffish, it will die. Mine has become quite active drifting around the tank looking for food. Get a pair though because they are fragile and dont like to be captured and moved. A pair ensures you a better chance of getting a healthy one. A fish worth owning for sure. Oh and I orderd mine. Have your lfs order one, its sp. is Monocirrhus polyacanthus. 
Jeff D.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Ill post some more vids if you guys want me too..................................just add a reply.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

channafreak said:


> Ill post some more vids if you guys want me too..................................just add a reply.


 please! very interesting fish, would like to see more!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

channafreak said:


> Ill post some more vids if you guys want me too..................................just add a reply.


 yes please, if you want I can help with editing, music and credits also


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks a lot, Jeff - that was very interesting and useful information









Now let's see if I can find a few of these critters...

And yes, do post more pics or vids - this is one interesting fish indeed!


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Definetly more vids, very interesting fish. I'm currently contemplating a 30 gallon setup and those would be sweet.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Alright then... back by demand another vid. Its at the top of the post
And if you could help me out Innes that would be great. Let me know what we can do to add a soundtrack to this. I have a lot of vids so a compilation would be awsome. My crappy vid editor came with the computer.


----------

